# Choosing a fur saver



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi! I decided to buy my girl a Herm Sprenger fur saver. She won't run off leash with it because I think it's dangerous but it would be a fantastic collar when leash walking because it won't damage her fur. I won't use it as a choke collar.

I can't decide which colour to chose: http://i1336.photobucket.com/albums/o646/101Outlets/CuroganLonglinkfursaver_zps7f88cd70.jpg or http://www.original-herm-sprenger-d...arge/dog-fur-saver-steel-chromium-dog_LRG.jpg . Which one would look better on her neck? The first looks cool on rich black and tan german shepherds. But mine is rich black and...yellow(I think). In colour she looks like east-european shepherd. 
Here is she:


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Black! Mine only wears his around the house.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the color fades and flakes off on the black - and on all those pretty colors too....curogan is pretty but even it discolors...

Lee


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

How long does the curogan lasts without fading? I've never seen a black fur saver on a GSD and there aren't any for sale in my country. If I oreder it, it would become more expensive.
I'm thinking of getting curogan fur saver but I don't know if it would look nice on my black-yellow  dog.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we have a black HS fur saver that he wears for IPO only. We have a black HS prong collar, too, with the quick release. It blends right into his fur, which is long, so folks don't even notice he has it on. So far the black has not flaked or chipped and the collars still look good. We've had them since last spring.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want a collar for walking only, and not damage fur, I'd opt for a rolled leather collar. Fursavers are not that nice for 'casual walks' 
I use one when I track my dog, and for obedience training, always on the dead ring. I don't personally see a use for it other than the fact that it is a collar that is approved for trialing in IPO.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I also like the rolled leather collars - I have used them on all of my dogs for the past 10 years.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> I also like the rolled leather collars - I have used them on all of my dogs for the past 10 years.


Any pics of these rolled collars and where can I get one?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD316 said:


> Any pics of these rolled collars and where can I get one?


google rolled leather dog collar...there are many links that pop up with photos in that search


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi! I would try to make a roller leather collar as soon as I buy some leather  . 
I haven't ordered a fur saver yet but we will need it anyway, because we are starting schutzhund training in March. The trainers told me that all GSD in the class wear fur savers and it's some kind of uniform .
I'm still wondering which to buy: curogan or with that nickel-covering thing  .
And is 3mm OK for her? I think 4mm will look too big on her.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have to confess I've never worried about how the fur saver will look on my dog. I buy the standard at the length that fits their neck. I think something between 20 and 22 inches. 

I did get a puppy collar that was red nylon with rhinestones because I thought it was amusing to have a GSD puppy in a fru fru collar... I'll confess to having several collars that are seldom to never worn. They were purchased at a great price and I liked them but fur on hide collars wouldn't hold up well worn for everyday... and the fetish bear ones - I used those in ACK obedience until I saw that the regs stipulated "plain" leather. Suppose I should just get them out and use them. 

But my advise would be to buy what you like that fits your dog -


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

The black stainless fur savers shouldn't flake, it's not an anodised or plated finish, the collars are turned black using an acid burn so it permeates into the metal, however over time as the links rub over one another it will start to go lighter through various shades of grey but it'll never turn silver again.

The curogan is a copper alloy, and like any copper or brass will start to build up a patina to protect the metal underneath. The colour of the patina depends on the PH level in the dogs skin, as a result it varies individually on each dog. If you want the original colour back they can be polished back up with a normal metal polish, but it'll only form a patina again over time. The curogan is naturally a rose gold sort of colour.

Brass on the other hand is very yellow compared to curogan. The downside is brass is a soft metal and over time will wear grooves between the links, it'll take several years in most cases, but the collar will need to be checked regularly to ensure the level of wear doesn't cause a failure on the welds. Curogan will also wear like this but over a longer period of time being a more robust metal than brass. If you can put up with the collar going lighter shades of black thorough grey the stainless steel is by far stronger and harder wearing and will likely outlast the dog before any mount of wear will compromises a link.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

My boys fur is a bit screwed up so I ended up getting a circle T rolled leather collar. It seems like a good quality collar.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

dolf said:


> Hi! I would try to make a roller leather collar as soon as I buy some leather  .
> I haven't ordered a fur saver yet but we will need it anyway, because we are starting schutzhund training in March. The trainers told me that all GSD in the class wear fur savers and it's some kind of uniform .
> I'm still wondering which to buy: curogan or with that nickel-covering thing  .
> And is 3mm OK for her? I think 4mm will look too big on her.


 
The standard for schutzhund training specified is 4.0mm, 3.0mm would likely be strong enough but it's not recommended for training sports.


----------

